# Sitecomplaint.com??



## Lorderok (May 13, 2013)

I just ordered a DSTWO from gamekool.com.   I then got this email:

The system e-mail,Please do not reply


  Dear XXXXXXXXX,
  This is an automated email to confirm that you have made a payment to  " gamekool.com " on 05/13/2013 04:03:48 GMT and your transaction amount is 51.37 USD.
The charge will appear on your credit card statement as payment to 'comminutete more K.K'.

Order details:
 Merchant Order No. :  20130513120402
 Order No.          :  2411135131234882117
 Payment Date&Time  :  05/13/2013 04:03:48 GMT
 Amount             :  51.37 USD

If you have any disputes about this transaction, please feel free to complain on http://www.sitecomplaint.com in time.
 We (http://Sitecomplaint.com) are the professional third party institution engaged in dealing with all disputes among sellers, payment processor and customers.
We'll try our best to help you until you are satisfied with it.and you also can send complaint E-mail to [email protected]

**Due to floating exchange rate, tiny disparity of order value may exist.
 **Please note that your bank may apply a small charge for handling this transaction.

 Contact details:
 Email: [email protected]

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ☆ We (Sitecomplaint.com) are the independent third party institution with credibility dealing with all disputes.

 ☆ We devote ourselves to safeguarding cardholder's benefit.

 ☆ If you have any problems about this transaction, please don’t hesitate to contact us. We’ll try our best to help you until you are satisfied with it.

 ☆ Please set up our email address to be acceptable in order that we can help you in time.

Should I be worried? I saw a lot of bad reviews for this site. I don't want my bank account broken into......  I need to know soon so I can cancel the stuff if it's really that terrible.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 13, 2013)

Keep an eye on your bank / credit card statements if there is any thing popping up you didn't do contact your bank right away

otherwise stay frosty


----------



## Lorderok (May 13, 2013)

If this doesn't work out, can anyone recommend some definitely safe sites on which I can buy a DSTWO card?  I would like to use a more reliable-looking payment service.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 13, 2013)

have you considered GBATemps official sponsor? 

http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=135


----------



## Lorderok (May 13, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> have you considered GBATemps official sponsor?
> 
> http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=135


That site looks great.  It even has a paypal option.  i'll use it for sure if this site turns out to be a bad one. Thanks for the help, my man.   Either way, I can't wait to play GBA roms on my 3DS!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 13, 2013)

Lorderok said:


> I just ordered a DSTWO from gamekool.com. I then got this email:
> 
> The system e-mail,Please do not reply
> 
> ...


Your text is impossible to read on the dark theme.
I don't see why you would have anything to worry about, and that email is irrelevant.
That DSTWO was rather expensive though as you can get them for around $35 elsewhere.


----------

